# [solved] configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.

## GhostTyper

ich habe gentoo frisch auf meinem router installiert. ich wollte ddclient dazu benutzen meine ip adresse bei dyndns.org upzudaten. ddclient verwendet unter anderem ifconfig um die ip-adresse abzufragen. das funktionierte leider nicht. in /var/log/current/everything erhalte ich auch periodisch (in der ddclient abfrage zeit) folgende fehlermeldung:

```
Nov 22 02:36:30 [kernel] ifconfig[10897]: segfault at 10 ip 00007fc988f099e8 sp 00007fff91399898 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[7fc988e2a000+149000]
```

nach einigem herumprobieren habe ich festgestellt, dass das sandbox-paket nicht compiliert und mit dem fehler "cannot run C compiled programs" abbricht. auch der vorschlag "FEATURES=-sandbox emerge sandbox" zu verwenden hat nicht's gebracht: gleicher fehler. (build.log | environment)

gut dachte ich mir. danach habe ich versucht gcc, libtool und binutils neu zu compilieren. allerdings gab' es dann bei gcc den gleichen (oder einen sehr ähnlichen) fehler. (build.log | environment)

meine make.conf: *link* (ich habe -pipe entfernt, weil das in einem anderen forumsbeitrag bei einem ähnlichen problem geholfen hat.)

hat jemand eine idee, wo mein fehler liegt?Last edited by GhostTyper on Sun Nov 22, 2009 12:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

hast du evtl. im Kernel

```
Executable file formats / Emulations  --->

  [*] IA32 Emulation

```

nicht gesetzt?

Das FEATURES="-sandbox"

solltest du wieder abändern!!

----------

## few

 *GhostTyper wrote:*   

> in /var/log/current/everything erhalte ich auch periodisch (in der ddclient abfrage zeit) folgende fehlermeldung:
> 
> ```
> Nov 22 02:36:30 [kernel] ifconfig[10897]: segfault at 10 ip 00007fc988f099e8 sp 00007fff91399898 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[7fc988e2a000+149000]
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist nicht so gut. Vielleicht mal sys-apps/net-tools neu installieren. Hast du deine CFLAGS in letzter Zeit geändert?

 *GhostTyper wrote:*   

> nach einigem herumprobieren habe ich festgestellt, dass das sandbox-paket nicht compiliert und mit dem fehler "cannot run C compiled programs" abbricht. auch der vorschlag "FEATURES=-sandbox emerge sandbox" zu verwenden hat nicht's gebracht: gleicher fehler. (build.log | environment)

 

Das hat mit dem Fehler oben nichts zu tun. Außerdem heißt es im build.log:

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-1.6-r2/work/build-x86/config.log

emerge --info wäre auch hilfreich.

 *GhostTyper wrote:*   

> igut dachte ich mir. danach habe ich versucht gcc, libtool und binutils neu zu compilieren. allerdings gab' es dann bei gcc den gleichen (oder einen sehr ähnlichen) fehler. (build.log | environment)
> 
> meine make.conf: *link* (ich habe -pipe entfernt, weil das in einem anderen forumsbeitrag bei einem ähnlichen problem geholfen hat.)
> 
> 

 

Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit das selbe Problem. Das -pipe zu Problem führte habe ich noch nie gesehen.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> hast du evtl. im Kernel
> 
> ```
> Executable file formats / Emulations  --->
> 
> ...

 

Das hat damit nichts zu tun und FEATURES="-sandbox" scheint er nicht in make.conf geschrieben zu haben.

----------

## Josef.95

 *few wrote:*   

> [.....] und FEATURES="-sandbox" scheint er nicht in make.conf geschrieben zu haben.

 doch, da hab ich das ja rauskopiert...

----------

## GhostTyper

hier erstmal die "/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-1.6-r2/work/build-x86/config.log": *link*.

und hier emerge --info:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-hardened-r9-GTSC x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-hardened-r9-GTSC-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8400_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 21 Nov 2009 15:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode utf8 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_file authz_default cache deflate env expires filter headers include log_config mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif unique_id usertrack vhost_alias auth_digest dir authz_host authz_user" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

ich habe kürzlich die cflags geändert, weil ich die original make.conf mit den parametern aus der aktuellen make.conf überschrieben habe.

das features=-sandbox war nur zum test gesetzt. ich habe das compilieren mit und ohne probiert. ifconfig läuft von der console aus ja. ich versuche jetzt IA32 im kernel an zu machen. -pipe hätte nur bei wenig hauptspeicher zu einem problem geführt. der router hat allerdings 8 gb ram. aber der test war mir einen versuch wert.

----------

## GhostTyper

```
Executable file formats / Emulations  --->

  [*] IA32 Emulation
```

hat mir tatsächlich geholfen. danke!

----------

## few

Erwähne bitte beim nächsten mal im ersten Post, dass du versucht cross zu kompillieren  :Wink: 

----------

## GhostTyper

immer diese unterstellungen hier. ich habe nicht versucht cross zu compilieren!

also ich habe die amd64 stage 3 entpackt und das system wie gewohnt installiert. CHOST war auch immer "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu".

der fehler mit:

```
Nov 22 22:24:56 [kernel] ifconfig[6314]: segfault at 10 ip 00007fcee3cd1248 sp 00007fffec161898 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[7fcee3bf3000+147000]
```

bleibt übrigens bestehen. auch nach erneutem emerge von sys-apps/net-tools. aber ich habe ddclient jetzt auf erkennung über's web umgestellt und es tut erstmal so weit.

ich werde mal ein emerge -e world probieren und dann nochmal gucken, ob ich IA32 emulation noch brauche.

----------

## Josef.95

 *GhostTyper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich werde mal ein emerge -e world probieren und dann nochmal gucken, ob ich IA32 emulation noch brauche.

 Du solltest die "IA32 emulation" nicht wieder deaktivieren!

du nutzt da ein multilib System, da muss der Kernel auch die 32Bit Variante unterstützen!

Ansonsten wirst du die Fehlermeldung 

```
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-1.6-r2/work/build-x86':

configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.
```

wieder erhalten bzw dein gcc wird nicht 32Bit kompilieren können.

Also lass die "IA32 emulation" bitte an, diese ist, zumindest bei den gentoo-sources , schon per default aktiviert.

Siehe zb auch unter http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoo-amd64-faq.xml

Absatz: 2.3

MfG

----------

